# تنبيه مهم



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أي موضوع وأي معلومة يضعها عضو من الأعضاء فهي على مسؤوليته الشخصية يجزيه الله بها خيرا يوم القيامة أو يحاسبه عليها إن كانت خطأ و جميع المواضيع على ملتقى المهندسين العرب لتبادل المعلومات والعلم ومساعدة الشباب العربي لوجه الله تعالى فقط بدون مقابل ولا يترتب عليه أي دعاية شخصية لصاحب الموضوع أو لغيره من الأعضاء وأي تعاملات مادية بين أي عضو من الملتقى وعضو آخر او شخص خارج الملتقى تتم على مسؤولية هؤلاء الأشخاص ولا علاقة للملتقى و إدارته بهذه التعاملات وأي مشاكل تترتب عليها بين المتعاملين

وأي شخص يأخذ معلومة ويطبقها بنفسه بدون أن يكون دارسا أو مؤهلا لهذا النوع من العمل فهو المسؤول وحده مسؤولية كاملة عن جميع النتائج التي تحصل نتيجة هذا العمل
وعلى من يبيع ويشتري ويتعامل أن يتوخ الحذر ويأخذ بالتدابير والأعراف المتعارف عليها في المجتمعات من معاينة البضائع وتجربتها قبل شرائها ودفع أثمانها وهو والبائع فقط هما المسئولين عن هذه التعاملات


----------



## AHMED.FA (14 مايو 2013)

أضم صوتي لصوت البشمهندس طارق


----------



## sust mch (14 مايو 2013)

:28:


----------



## moqeem (16 أكتوبر 2013)

كلام سليم 
نحن هنا لنتبادل المعلومات والخبرات
شكرا لك اخي طارق


----------



## hany hegab (6 ديسمبر 2013)

فعلآ مهم
*http://www.fedv.bu.edu.eg/*


----------



## collection (12 نوفمبر 2014)

تنبيه مهم جدا


----------



## لالا 3 (22 ديسمبر 2014)

كلام موزون وشكرا لكم


----------

